# My likes are going missing



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

IDK if i pissed of a staff member or something else is going on. but lately i've noticed that my likes are going missing. i was close to be 1000 likes more then my post. but slowy by surely my likes are going away.


HELP!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> IDK if i pissed of a staff member or something else is going on. but lately i've noticed that my likes are going missing. i was close to be 1000 likes more then my post. but slowy by surely my likes are going away.
> 
> 
> HELP!


Maybe some of your posts got deleted.


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Maybe some of your posts got deleted.



By a rogue staff member.. 

I KNEW IT!


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2017)

Have two free likes to help you on your way


----------



## Columbo2811 (Mar 10, 2017)

If your posts are liked in a thread then that thread is moved to the eof don't your likes disappear???


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

Columbo2811 said:


> If your posts are liked in a thread then that thread is moved to the eof don't your likes disappear???



nope. nothing happens. in fact. EOF is a like black hole.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

Inb4 this was all a ploy to get more likes

But yeah your posts probably got deleted.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 10, 2017)

Let's make a Patreon to give Flame lots of likes, guys.


----------



## Columbo2811 (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> nope. nothing happens. in fact. EOF is a like black hole.


No I'm saying that threads moved to eof any likes that have happened in that thread get removed.


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2017)

Columbo2811 said:


> No I'm saying that threads moved to eof any likes that have happened in that thread get removed.


likes in EoF still count
its your post count that goes down


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

VinLark said:


> Inb4 this was all a ploy to get more likes
> 
> But yeah your posts probably got deleted.





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Let's make a Patreon to give Flame lots of likes, guys.




GBATemp has always been one of the better sites. with @p1ngpong not a staff anymore shit has hit the fan already.

A cry every tim


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

is there a counter for likes received? where and why I dont know about it?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

natanelho said:


> is there a counter for likes received? where and why I dont know about it?



its on the top right corner under search. you have 204 + the one im going to give you.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> its on the top right corner under search.


you mean its per thread? NOT WORTH IT


----------



## Seriel (Mar 10, 2017)

natanelho said:


> you mean its per thread? NOT WORTH IT


no its not
see the 205 there?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

natanelho said:


> you mean its per thread? NOT WORTH IT



its per post. and after some time being on the temp you will respect it


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 10, 2017)

I didn't even know @p1ngpong is no longer staff so I'll give you a like for that. 

Could it be possible that someone that was responsible for a number of your likes got banned or something?


----------



## Minox (Mar 10, 2017)

Posts/topics that are deleted do indeed have their likes removed. But that's about the only thing I can think of causing it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> its per post. and after some time being on the temp you will respect it


why? most of the threads are going away after some months or a year max, the ones that dont are full of shitposts or are some stupid shit that runs for years like "rate the above song" and shit like this... not something to be proud of


----------



## migles (Mar 10, 2017)

People go back into your threads/posts and consider that they don't like you anymore

Maybe there is a temper who liked all your stuff and for fun it the unlike button to make you crazy


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

IDK if i pissed of a staff member or something else is going on. but lately i've noticed that my likes are going missing. i was close to be 1000 likes more then my post. but slowy by surely my likes are going away.


HELP!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

Seriel said:


> no its not
> see the 205 there?
> View attachment 80865


ahhh, thats great! I thought he meant the one on the top of the thread.... thanks for this info...


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

natanelho said:


> why? most of the threads are going away after some months or a year max, the ones that dont are full of shitposts or are some stupid shit that runs for years like "rate the above song" and shit like this... not something to be proud of



but your likes can actually show how helpful you have been over the years to GBAtemp. but then thats like saying once you answer a topic or topic is not used anymore it should be just deleted.

well in fact it can help someone else years later. who might have a niche problem with say a Wii or a NDS in the future or any other console.

its like keeping records of our past, but the modding/hacking scene like ours.


----------



## Minox (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> but your likes can actually show how helpful you have been over the years to GBAtemp. but then thats like saying once you answer a topic or topic is not used anymore it should be just deleted.
> 
> well in fact it can help someone else years later. who might have a niche problem with say a Wii or a NDS in the future or any other console.


It can also be a rather misleading indicator since people who were much more active before the likes were introduced have a much lower post/like ratio.

Not to mention that you can get your post liked for just about anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 10, 2017)

Minox said:


> It can also be a rather misleading indicator since people who were much more active before the likes were introduced have a much lower post/like ratio.
> 
> Not to mention that you can get your post liked for just about anything.


btw when were they introduced?


----------



## Flame (Mar 10, 2017)

Minox said:


> It can also be a rather misleading indicator since people who were much more active before the likes were introduced have a much lower post/like ratio.
> 
> Not to mention that you can get your post liked for just about anything.



thats just life and technology really. maybe a new feature might come in one day and makes us look like noobs. like discord app, but i still like the shoutbox more even tho its the same 5 people in it.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Mar 10, 2017)

Likes and/or featured posts *theoretically* should be an indicator of helpfulness but unfortunately, it doesn't quite translate in reality. We have seen time and time again succumb to the bandwagon mentality and it's not just restricted to the temp.


----------



## BORTZ (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> IDK if i pissed of a staff member or something else is going on. but lately i've noticed that my likes are going missing. i was close to be 1000 likes more then my post. but slowy by surely my likes are going away.
> 
> 
> HELP!


I tend to delete a lot of off topic, image only, or one word posts even if they have a lot of likes. I tend to be a bit harsher with my delete button than the rest of the staff but that is no need to cry. To avoid your likes from going missing, I suggest not posting in threads likely to be deleted, as well as avoiding posts that violate rules. Whether it be off topic or a reactionary post, just don't do it. Be helpful or harvest your likes from the EoF by actually being funny.

 Just be glad I dont go in and set your likes to 0 again 
In the words of our wise former staff member, " I am kind"


----------



## cvskid (Mar 10, 2017)

Maybe these go hand in hand but i wish you could see all the comments that you "liked" from other people's post on your page profile so you can go back to them for reference purposes.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 10, 2017)

I lol @Flame crying cuz he loses likes when his troll posts are deleted!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 10, 2017)

Flame said:


> GBATemp has always been one of the better sites. with @p1ngpong not a staff anymore shit has hit the fan already.
> 
> A cry every tim


It's a trap to lure in trolls. Former Staff can still ban you


----------



## GhostLatte (Mar 12, 2017)

Remember when GBAtemp likes meant something? Me neither.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 12, 2017)

GhostLatte said:


> Remember when GBAtemp likes meant something? Me neither.


Hey, when I like a post it means something.


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Mar 12, 2017)

i wouldnt worry. Its not losing your ability to post, its just some likes dissapearing? maybe a bug? or a drunk admin?


----------

